# only one left!



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well out of the 300 to 400 babies I had only one remains and now he is fat like looks like he is going to explode. I feed him blood worms and shrimp is there any thing wrong with him being like that or will he grow into it?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that must be one bad ass rbp.... lol i think he is fine


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

he should be all right unless he's like that before you feed him.


----------



## bimbobaggins19 (Nov 28, 2005)

were they all casualties?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well about 100 of the just dissapeared and the rest were killed. just a big bite out of each of them.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

man that sux though. talk about a massacre


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah well I'm gonna grow him out for awhile and hopefully he will stay aggressive, and I can make some of the money back that my lfs was gonna give me for them.


----------

